# Kitten Pictures



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Indigo (my kitten, looks white but is a lilac point), Codie (Courtney's kitten, the black and white one), and Snickers (Courtney's mom's kitten that is Boca bound next month! He is the siamese with the darker points)

Aren't they cute?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I'm not a cat fan, but they're very cute


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cute little buggers! How did you train them to pose for pictures?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are cuties. Where did they come from ACC??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rescues, naturally  I only wanted to take one... but Courtney was beaming hugging the black and white one so... I said she could have her... and her mom wants a kitty and agreed to take the other one!

LOL I just used a cat teaser/sparkle toy to get that photo, like cat show people do


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

:doh::doh::doh: I should have known that.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, so cute. You really need to get a bigger place! What does you dog pack think of the babies?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They like 'em, I will be happy when the third one goes LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love kitties. I think my favorite is Courtneys kit but I have never seen one that is didnt love. The pups must really love having them. Kittens are so fun with dogs


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

AAAHHH i want one!!! lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So cute!!!! 

Here's our kitty Leia when she was a baby.... 









...and playing with Charlie (she does the same kinda thing with Carson)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG they're so cute


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

they are doing great in their new homes, we kept the black and white one


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Such cuties........I saw a kitten a couple months ago at the pet store. She was white and had periwinkle eyes. I was so tempted to take her home, but, my DH would have a fit. That little cutie has been haunting me ever since. . . .. one of these days. I think Oakley would love a buddy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man i was thinking our cats would hide for 3 days after the move but shoot no. Made it their castle right off the bat and have already explored the neighborhood.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

ah too cute ive just taken in 3 foster rescues 2 black and white and 1 ginger but mine are adults this time makes a change its usually kittens coming through the door hopefully it wont be too long before we find them a forever home


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aww! i love kitties!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yay!! such cuties!!! *muah*muah


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Brings back memories - I once had a burmese, she was beautiful, lost both Jessie my first golden and Bonnie cat within two months, they are both buried together in our garden,and were quite close Bonnie would often sit next to Jessie. Enjoy your new kitten,they are very cute.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awwww with pics like that you could turn me into a 'cat person' they look so sweet!


----------

